# lexapro



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

Just took my first pill. Could anyone who is taking this drug be kind enough to share your experiences. Thanks


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

For me,Lexapro has been a Godsend!!!Has helped my depression tremenously.Everyones body is different.,so give it some time and talk to your MD if not getting the needed results.Good luck.Celtic


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I started about 2 weeks ago taking lexapro, began with 5 mg (1/2 pill) then after about 4 days moved up to 10 mg. At first I felt kindof sleepy in the day time but had some insomnia at night. Not really bad and I just took more magnesium at night until that passed, which it has. Can't really tell major difference but I think I'm feeling more emotionally stable. I was hoping for help with the IBS/C but don't notice that happening. I'm sure I will continue to see improvement. Jimmye


----------

